# I just got a job



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I don't usually post these kinds of threads because I don't care to read these kinds of threads. Oh, well. I've told you all that I live in a town built around a few casinos. As such, there are an extremely low number of jobs available for anyone under 21 such as myself. I just got one of those jobs: hotel front desk (my actual job title is "Guest Services Agent") at Cactus Pete's, an Ameristar property. This was the first job I've ever had. The first job I've ever applied for, really. I just went through orientation today. From the looks of things, this is probably the best "first job" any teenager could hope for. The employees (always, always, _always_ referred to as "team members") are friendly and seem to enjoy what they do, the company provides excellent facilities for team members (including a dining area where, for $2.50, a team member can load up a plate with one pass through the buffet--which, by the way, is essentially the same buffet they serve in their main restaurant), and the job itself is important and not the least appreciated (where's the first place you go for information in a hotel, after all?). The only thing that bugs me is that in the policy guidebook, on page 31, it lists 26 words that describe Ameristar in some way (one for each letter of the alphabet); the entry for 'X' is "Xylophone: One of the few musical instruments you probably won't see in our nightclubs and entertainment venues."

TL;DR: I got a job. A very professional job--one where I have to get some black shoes that will take a polish.

Anyway, just thought I'd share. On the one hand, I'm not looking forward to this at all, but on the other hand, I'm so excited about this that I just had to tell someone.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> I don't usually post these kinds of threads because I don't care to read these kinds of threads. Oh, well. I've told you all that I live in a town built around a few casinos. As such, there are an extremely low number of jobs available for anyone under 21 such as myself. I just got one of those jobs: hotel front desk (my actual job title is "Guest Services Agent") at Cactus Pete's, an Ameristar property. This was the first job I've ever had. The first job I've ever applied for, really. I just went through orientation today. From the looks of things, this is probably the best "first job" any teenager could hope for. The employees (always, always, _always_ referred to as "team members") are friendly and seem to enjoy what they do, the company provides excellent facilities for team members (including a dining area where, for $2.50, a team member can load up a plate with one pass through the buffet--which, by the way, is essentially the same buffet they serve in their main restaurant), and the job itself is important and not the least appreciated (where's the first place you go for information in a hotel, after all?). The only thing that bugs me is that in the policy guidebook, on page 31, it lists 26 words that describe Ameristar in some way (one for each letter of the alphabet); the entry for 'X' is "Xylophone: One of the few musical instruments you probably won't see in our nightclubs and entertainment venues."
> 
> TL;DR: I got a job. A very professional job--one where I have to get some black shoes that will take a polish.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd share. On the one hand, I'm not looking forward to this at all, but on the other hand, I'm so excited about this that I just had to tell someone.


:clap:

Congratulations little penguin!

Every journey etc.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats & hope it goes well.

Don't know about xylophone but the vibraphone used to be part of quite a few jazz outfits - eg. The Modern Jazz Quartet & I love that Belgian vibes player of yesteryear, "Fats" Sadi Lallemand, he put down quite a few cool cuts in Paris - but maybe that's a bit dated now? Maybe the whole of jazz is dated for your new employer (the casino)? Maybe they like Elvis impersonators like in Vegas? :lol:

Anyway, I didn't realise you were so young, from your posts, you came across to me as like someone quite mature in age (& attitude, etc.), in terms of the insight you have into music...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Oh, well.


s
DON'T STEAL MY LINES, PAL


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Aramis said:


> s
> DON'T STEAL MY LINES, PAL


Perhaps Aramis might list his lines so we can make sure we aren't stealing them?

I hope that wasn't a line of yours.

Anyway, that sounds great KC. No shame in sharing, I'm envious of you having such a good job. I've yet to come across one myself.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Perhaps Aramis might list his lines so we can make sure we aren't stealing them?


You're welcome, here are some which I'm afraid people could steal in the future:

_Beauty itself doth of itself persuade
The eyes of men without orator.

Time's glory is to command contending kings,
To unmask falsehood, and bring truth to light.

The course of true love never did run smooth.

O judgment! thou art fled to brutish beasts,
And men have lost their reason.

Behind every great fortune there is a great crime

Wisdom is the understanding of celestial things to which the Spirit is brought by Love.

From the heights of these pyramids, forty centuries look down on us.

A form of government that is not the result of a long sequence of shared experiences, efforts, and endeavors can never take root.

From the sublime to the ridiculous is but a step.

What is a throne? - a bit of wood gilded and covered in velvet. I am the state

Ordinary men died, men of iron were taken prisoner: I only brought back with me men of bronze.

He who fears being conquered is certain of defeat.

Gallia est omnis divisa in partes tres.

Galia est pacata.

I do not steal victory.

Are you still to learn that the end and perfection of our victories is to avoid the vices and infirmities of those whom we subdue?_


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Thank you all.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't suppose you could give me some free credit to use in the casino?!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I don't suppose you could give me some free credit to use in the casino?!


Nope, sorry. :lol: They do have a rewards club that you can join, though. You have to spend a lot of money at the casino (including restaurants and hotel) to get the better rewards, of course.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Damn. Piggy still broke.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Well done landing this job :tiphat:. I love the name Cactus Pete's.

Here's a clip combining hotels with music


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Congrats, Chris! Some beans in the ol' pocket is always a good thing.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

kv466 said:


> Congrats, Chris! Some beans in the ol' pocket is always a good thing.


Be specific, man! It may be very well to be walking around with lima beans in your pocket, but if you find yourself with pockets full to the brim with baked beans, you're going to be leaking all over the place and staining your clothes in the process!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Sounds like a very cushy job for a teenager! I applied to hotel desks in the past and never got them, worked in a grocery store instead. 

I have a job interview in 40 minutes, aaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Couchie said:


> I have a job interview in 40 minutes, aaaaaaaaaaaaaah!




Get going - you'll be late!!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, a real job with cheap food! That is ideal for a teenager. I'd like to come visit, but I just spent my vacation money on a Toshiba tablet.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I got interview recently too, for very nice place in best part of the city as a waiter and I told them I want to write greatest opera of XXIst century and that it's not waiter's job to chat with clients and they didn't take me.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Get going - you'll be late!!


Haha don't worry, I was already in the lobby of the building enjoying some tea when I posted that!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Now...How many languages do you speak?

Martin


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

It sounds like the beginning of a beautiful friendship.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Congratulations! Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's looking at you, Kopa!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Congratulations, Kopa! It sounds like a nice position, interacting with people.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words. And thank you, Chris, for that hilarious video, though I can't imagine Justin or Alfredo (two of our bellmen) conducting music. :lol:

It looks like, at least at first, I'll be working in an office behind the front desk making reservations and/or running PBX (operator/switchboard). Training for that is progressing relatively rapidly, compared to most of their trainees. Training for PBX involves learning a wider variety of things than for reservations (I'm training for both), but PBX is supposed to be an easier job once I get the hang of it. My trainer has taken a sort of "sink or swim" attitude with my training, but it's actually working out rather well. I was completing reservations on my own within two days of training, while most trainees take at least three full days. I was listening in on calls and receiving instruction for PBX for barely two hours before my trainer gave me the reins and stood back to correct any mistakes (I was making significantly fewer mistakes by the end of the day). If I train for the front desk (not everyone does), it probably won't be for a few months.

The hotel front office itself is a pretty laid-back place when no one is taking any calls. For security, there are cameras everywhere on the property except in guests' rooms, the bathrooms, and the older wing of the hotel; some places have both video and audio surveillance. It's probably a good thing the hotel front office isn't one of those places with audio surveillance--the conversations in there when there are no calls remind me of high school, if you know what I mean.  That's okay, though: it's actually quite relaxing. (When we're on the phone, though, we're all business.) The hotel front office is also known around the property as being one of the most decorated offices. My dad, who works security on the graveyard shift, complained to me regarding how the decorations in that room are somewhat distracting because they move when air is blowing through the vents (he's watching the cameras for movement). They also have a bucket of Halloween candy that we all share and can pick from freely.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I am not surprised that your training is progressing relatively rapidly. Penguins are noted for their superior intelligence.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. And thank you, Chris, for that hilarious video, though I can't imagine Justin or Alfredo (two of our bellmen) conducting music. :lol:
> 
> It looks like, at least at first, I'll be working in an office behind the front desk making reservations and/or running PBX (operator/switchboard). Training for that is progressing relatively rapidly, compared to most of their trainees. Training for PBX involves learning a wider variety of things than for reservations (I'm training for both), but PBX is supposed to be an easier job once I get the hang of it. My trainer has taken a sort of "sink or swim" attitude with my training, but it's actually working out rather well. I was completing reservations on my own within two days of training, while most trainees take at least three full days. I was listening in on calls and receiving instruction for PBX for barely two hours before my trainer gave me the reins and stood back to correct any mistakes (I was making significantly fewer mistakes by the end of the day). If I train for the front desk (not everyone does), it probably won't be for a few months.
> 
> The hotel front office itself is a pretty laid-back place when no one is taking any calls. For security, there are cameras everywhere on the property except in guests' rooms, the bathrooms, and the older wing of the hotel; some places have both video and audio surveillance. It's probably a good thing the hotel front office isn't one of those places with audio surveillance--the conversations in there when there are no calls remind me of high school, if you know what I mean.  That's okay, though: it's actually quite relaxing. (When we're on the phone, though, we're all business.) The hotel front office is also known around the property as being one of the most decorated offices. My dad, who works security on the graveyard shift, complained to me regarding how the decorations in that room are somewhat distracting because they move when air is blowing through the vents (he's watching the cameras for movement). They also have a bucket of Halloween candy that we all share and can pick from freely.


With your attention to detail, you'll go far, kid. Keep reporting the good inside info. Arthur Hailey could've used you.


----------

